
NCSC Director William Evanina: Election Threat Update for the American Public - aspenmayer
https://www.dni.gov/index.php/newsroom/press-releases/item/2139-statement-by-ncsc-director-william-evanina-election-threat-update-for-the-american-public
======
aspenmayer
Just the intro had me drawn in. Anyone know when #Volume5 drops? I’m hearing
maybe as soon as Tuesday. Interesting times, to be sure.

> On July 24, 2020, I issued a statement to the American public providing an
> unclassified overview of foreign threats to the 2020 election and offering
> basic steps to mitigate some of these threats. At that time, I pledged that
> the U.S. Intelligence Community (IC) would continue to update the American
> public and other key stakeholders on the evolving election threat landscape,
> while also safeguarding our intelligence sources and methods.

> Today, we are making good on that promise by sharing additional information
> with the public on the intentions and activities of our adversaries with
> respect to the 2020 election. This information is being released for the
> purpose of better informing Americans so they can play a critical role in
> safeguarding our election. Below is the latest public update:

